# New Office



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

How many runs is that?


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

What's going on above the tiles? Is it a plenum?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope space is ducted for return and delivery. 

52 drops 

You should of seen our last office was only 500 square feet. Two offices and a common area had 30 drops used every one of them. 

This space consists of, 

Workshop office (we build, repair, configure a lot of entertainment equipment, make DMX, XLR, BNC, lots of soldering, small component work, custom Electronics) - 10 drops

Editing room - 8 drops (bonded gig to the Mac Pro, IP phone, imac work station, 50" client preview HDMI baluns to TV, HDMI out of computer via HDMI baluns to matrix switcher in data closest) 

My office - 12 drops 

Common area - 22 drops (cubical space for common work area for editing, audio work, graphics, web development) a few iPhones copy machine, wifi, door access, 60" TV

The rack will consist of a matrix switcher, 4 DirectTV boxes, NAS storage, PoE gig switch, phone system, UPS and Mac mini server 




Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

When you do WiFi you should go with Ubiquiti's UniFi product line. Simply amazing stuff.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

FlyingSparks said:


> When you do WiFi you should go with Ubiquiti's UniFi product line. Simply amazing stuff.


wut dat?

I been using this Trendnet stuff and I'm not sure if I love it or hate it.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> wut dat?
> 
> I been using this Trendnet stuff and I'm not sure if I love it or hate it.


It's amazing and pretty cheap stuff. You can control and configure a bunch of WiFi access points from a central place.

Access points start at $70.00, software is $0.00


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I use ubiquiti products for quite a few clients. I run a edge router for our office but cisco meraki gave me a free wifi access point that we use. I love the meraki over Unifi. Unifi is great especially for the price. The cisco are expensive but since it was free I can't complain. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Good advice here.. signed up with the local supply shop that sells Ubiquiti products. Hope the account activates soon so I can see some pricing!


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

It's going to be interesting when Ubiquiti launches their new version of the UniFi controller. It's supposed to control a lot of their other products centrally from one location.

It's funny though, they are advertising it on their website, but they haven't even released it for beta yet to my knowledge haha


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

That's my biggest issue with them is it seems everything is always in beta or on its way. The newest version of their controller was advertised as if it was released but was in beta for a year. 

It's also fun when you show up to a site where either the controller is missing or doesn't have access or the client has no idea what you're talking about when you take over for some hack guy. Always fun when you have to setup a new controller. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Edrick said:


> That's my biggest issue with them is it seems everything is always in beta or on its way. The newest version of their controller was advertised as if it was released but was in beta for a year.
> 
> It's also fun when you show up to a site where either the controller is missing or doesn't have access or the client has no idea what you're talking about when you take over for some hack guy. Always fun when you have to setup a new controller.
> 
> ...


That last part is frustrating, but I'm sure good for the pocketbook.  I wish they offered a cheap UniFi controller server.

I think that after this UniFi release everything might finally fall into some sort of organization. Still don't understand why they are acting like the newest version of UniFi is public haha

But overall I'm content with Ubiquiti, despite their occasional craziness.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

Edrick said:


> That's my biggest issue with them is it seems everything is always in beta or on its way. The newest version of their controller was advertised as if it was released but was in beta for a year. It's also fun when you show up to a site where either the controller is missing or doesn't have access or the client has no idea what you're talking about when you take over for some hack guy. Always fun when you have to setup a new controller. Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


I agree. After our first site having that issue, I just bought a Mac mini dedicated for this, charge a monthly connection fee per site, and run it all myself. Easy to do once you get your network set up for it. Just too many open ports for my liking so I set up a VLAN for it.


----------

